# Looking In Nw 210 Or 250



## SirCIII

Hello everyone,

My DW and I are looking for a 210 or 250 in the NW. Curtis Trailers says they can order one, 24K for 210 and 27K for 250. I have read here in the forums that Holman and Lakeshore are the Nations largest Outback dealers... but again would like to stick in NW. Any ideas or leads of For Sale ones locally?

(P.S. we are not apposed to used as well. But would prefer if was stored under a covering.)

Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Check Craigslist for used.

Curtis would not budge when I was buying our 301BQ. Showed them my quote....the sales manager told me "..have a nice trip", in a very sarcastic manner.

We drove to Lakeshore and back (Diesel was around $5 a gallon then) and I saved over $5000 AFTER the cost of fuel and camping all the way home. With diesel under $2 now, you would save a LOT more. My kids still talk about the trip....seeing America and camping all the way home was a truly wonderful family experience.


----------



## Leedek

I'll second Oregon_Camper on the road trip to Lakeshore RV. We drove our Silverado to the dealership, did our inspection of the trailer, stayed two days there to proof everything, and then pulled the trailer 6300 miles in a round-about tour of America. Had a great trip, have a great trailer, and , like Or_Cmpr , we saved money. Curtis trailer can't compete with pricing so they are rather snotty and unprofessional in anything related to an out of state purchases.

Good luck finding an Outback.


----------



## SirCIII

Thank you guys. Great to see active locals. Yes, I completely agree that going to Lakeshore would not only save money but would be a great family adventure (I have read your guys other posts on your great experience with them and the walk through they do) and I would LOVE to do this. But, unfortunately, if we did buy we would need to ship it. Work demands are great. We can get a couple 4 day weekends this spring/summer but that is it. We do have a week off in June but want the trailer before then so we can use it to visit my parents in MT at that time.

Another related post of mine


----------



## thefulminator

In my opinion, the best new dealer in Washington is Tacoma RV which is now in Fife. I have visited the Curtis location in Beaverton and they seemed to be pretty nice folks. I have also been told that the two Curtis locations are run by different management and that one of them is more agreeable than the other although I have no personal experience with either one of them. Try looking for reviews to figure out which is which. I don't know which state you are in but if you buy in Portland you will have to pay the equivalent to the sales tax if you bring it into Washington. See the dealers listed in the linked topic.

We originally purchased a new 2008 21RS from them and later traded it in on a new 2013 250RS. I would highly recommend the 250RS over the 210RS. The difference in interior space is hard to comprehend unless you have been inside of both models. The 210RS only has one entry door and that combined with the narrow corridor down the middle can make it cumbersome to move around in. With the 250RS, you don't need to have someone get out of your way to move throughout or exit the trailer.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=34049


----------



## SirCIII

It took us over a year of looking at trailers, 8+ months of general looking around at expos and different lots trying to figure out what we wanted, what would work for our needs, which were quality and which were throw aways... then about 5-6 months ago we saw our first Outback rear slide traveling down I5 right around Wilsonville. We looked it up online and were immediately hooked, this was only strengthened when we stepped into our first one. We were just displaced Outbackers this whole time and had no clue. 

And about a week ago.... we got our new beauty!!! A 2014 210RS out of Langley, BC. One owner. Virtually brand new, stored indoors. We highly doubt it had been used. It smells brand new, everything has that "new stiffness" to it. We are SO SO SO happy!!! Plus the good ol American Dollar currently goes far in Canada. 

I plan to do a write up about the process of making a purchase out of country and importing a trailer from Canada into the US. I think others may benefit from it since I had a hard time finding info prior. I had allot of unanswered questions about the process going into it, but had no choice other then overload on paperwork prior and jumped right in, this should streamline the process for others. I also plan on posting a mods list and updating it as the mods are completed with links to where I obtained the materials.

I would also like to thank those site veterns who piped up, chimed in, and answered questions I had during this process. Cheers to you guys!


----------

